# The Cove On Ormond Beach



## post-it (Oct 7, 2015)

Has anyone stayed here since its been DRI available?  I did here good things about this property on our last trip talking to a DRI member.


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 8, 2015)

I've stayed here many times under DRI as it is only 22 miles from my home and makes a great summer getaway. This property is currently not in the US Collections but is being moved in that direction. 

Note: I prefer the south building versus the north building due to the south building has washer/dryer in unit while north has common washer/dryer on first floor. All pools have a max depth of 3.5 ft. If you're trying to get a 1 bedroom unit, shoot for the south building and any unit that ends in 04 (704, 604, 504, etc....).

These are just random thoughts. Any questions you have specifically?


----------



## post-it (Oct 9, 2015)

friedshrimp said:


> I've stayed here many times under DRI as it is only 22 miles from my home and makes a great summer getaway. This property is currently not in the US Collections but is being moved in that direction.
> 
> Note: I prefer the south building versus the north building due to the south building has washer/dryer in unit while north has common washer/dryer on first floor. All pools have a max depth of 3.5 ft. If you're trying to get a 1 bedroom unit, shoot for the south building and any unit that ends in 04 (704, 604, 504, etc....).
> 
> These are just random thoughts. Any questions you have specifically?



Thank you I was going to ask the difference between the buildings.  Interesting pool depth


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 10, 2015)

post-it said:


> Thank you I was going to ask the difference between the buildings.  Interesting pool depth



It seems the pools were built with kids in mind only. Nice pools, just very little depth. Another thought which some may care about, the North building is the only building with true oceanfront balconies (2 bdrm only). All of the balconies on the South building are angled from the side, even the units that are oceanfront (the *04 1bdrm units). The *04 units have a window directly facing the ocean so there is more light in the den area.

The North building is the original building and the South building was built about 5 years later.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Cove vs Regency (Studio Comparison)*

Currently deciding to choose a week in a studio at either the Cove or the Regency. We do like the walk-about proximity at the Regency - Ocean Deck is a favorite spot for dinner at the bar! - but it appears the Cove has a Murphy Bed set-up for more living space during the day, as well as a balcony.

Is there any little table and chairs in the Regency or Cove? The Cove furnishings appear a bit dated in comparison, but is the potential for extra living space and the balcony worth considering?  Same points for both...???

Any first hand thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 10, 2015)

friedshrimp said:


> I've stayed here many times under DRI as it is only 22 miles from my home and makes a great summer getaway. This property is currently not in the US Collections but is being moved in that direction.
> 
> Note: I prefer the south building versus the north building due to the south building has washer/dryer in unit while north has common washer/dryer on first floor. All pools have a max depth of 3.5 ft. If you're trying to get a 1 bedroom unit, shoot for the south building and any unit that ends in 04 (704, 604, 504, etc....).
> 
> These are just random thoughts. Any questions you have specifically?



Are the units ocean front?


----------



## friedshrimp (Nov 16, 2015)

singlemalt_18 said:


> Currently deciding to choose a week in a studio at either the Cove or the Regency. We do like the walk-about proximity at the Regency - Ocean Deck is a favorite spot for dinner at the bar! - but it appears the Cove has a Murphy Bed set-up for more living space during the day, as well as a balcony.
> 
> Is there any little table and chairs in the Regency or Cove? The Cove furnishings appear a bit dated in comparison, but is the potential for extra living space and the balcony worth considering?  Same points for both...???
> 
> ...



The cove usually has 2 chairs and a small table on the balcony of 1 and 2 bdrm. I have not stayed in a studio so I cannot comment on them. It's been so long since I was at the DBR that I don't remember what was on the balcony.

I usually stay at the Cove because the point values are large between the Cove and the DBR (DBR much higher in points).


----------



## friedshrimp (Nov 16, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Are the units ocean front?



In a different post I stated the only balconies that are ocean from are some of the 2brms in the north building. In the south building, none of the balconies are oceanfront but all have an ocean view.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Nov 17, 2015)

friedshrimp said:


> The cove usually has 2 chairs and a small table on the balcony of 1 and 2 bdrm. I have not stayed in a studio so I cannot comment on them. It's been so long since I was at the DBR that I don't remember what was on the balcony.
> 
> I usually stay at the Cove because the point values are large between the Cove and the DBR (DBR much higher in points).



Thanks for the input!

Actually I'm finding that the point value on the studios is even-up... at least in March, and points are the reason we're looking at a studio. (I do think the point spread widens for the 1 bedrooms.) The studios at the Regency are the lock-off half for the 2 bedroom units, and we are concerned how cramped it may be if no small seating area. Personally, the separate whirlpool tub area is wasted space. We need to make a decision soon and we're torn because we really like that area.

Thanks again!


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Nov 24, 2015)

*FWIW*

As it turns out, (and after a bit more "digging"), we were able to find a great option and the Cove wins on this one hands down. Upon navigating the studio/efficiency options at The Cove and Regency, most all were designated as 2 person capacity for 3000 points. These units are all quite small with notable differences mentioned in this thread previously. We wanted to conserve on points but were concerned that the units would be a bit cramped for our preference, and they definitely would have been so.

During the weeks we were considering, one accommodation however did stand out; it was a single studio listing for the North Tower, 2 weeks earlier than our 1st choice, that indicated a sleeping capacity of four...? No information for this type of unit was available thru the DRI channels, but we did find a non-DRI site that had more of the details with photos and floor-plan diagrams.

To our delight, the 4 person studio has the full kitchen, a small 4 seat dining table, a sofa (sleeper), chair and coffee table living space, all in addition to the bed and balcony.  For two people it is perfect...and still only 3000 points!

This is exactly the type of unit we will look for in the future, but not sure how many of these units are available.


----------

